# muskie help



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

I will be heading up to saboskong bay for a week and I would like to try some muskie fishing. What should I look for to fish in the second week of august. I go up there to primarily fish for walleye and some crappie, however last spring as saw a several muskies in the weeds.

btw, I would like to try some soft plastic minnow baits on a jig and was wondering what action of rod I should have. I already have a jerkbait and bucktail rod.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

i would stick with the bucktail. i fish this area alot. must luck i have had was with a bucktail. g/l i might see you up there were are you staying???


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

A rod that handles bucktails should work for big jigs and tails. It is recomended to have a rond in the 7ft range for using them, most of your bucktail rods out there are about that. I dont use jigs and tails but I use rubber swim baits like the bulldawg and they can get heavy. Match your rod with the weight of the lure your using.


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

> would stick with the bucktail. i fish this area alot. must luck i have had was with a bucktail. g/l i might see you up there were are you staying???


I will be staying at a relatives cabin.If you see a green 18ft lund fisherman with a windshield it most likely is me.

The last few years, the weather has sucked. Hope this year is better.
I'm going yo thorne bros soon to by some lures :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

mntwins said:


> > I'm going yo thorne bros soon to by some lures :beer:


Dont forget to pick up a bulldawg, eagle tails, mepps, and a pacemaker for the topwater bite and a couple glide baits (ap luhr, phantoms), suicks, mantas....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Madison said:


> mntwins said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm going yo thorne bros soon to by some lures :beer:
> ...


tranlation- give thorne bros all your money, because god knows they took all ours too :lol:

on a side note one of my new pacemakers is falling apart already, i thought $25+ should get me a season or more then one fish out of it


----------

